# Shimano Chronarch 50 Mg help



## Rad A Tat (Oct 27, 2011)

I have used Shimano Chronarch 50 Mg reels for the past few years and love the reels. I clean the reels after each trip because water gets inside the reel from holes in the spool. Not a real big deal but was wondering if anybody has a "fix" to this problem. I have heard people using plumbers teflon tape around the spool?


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

I fish the 50MG and it still. Has the original frame too with 2 drain holes, have had no problems and i wade exclusively with it. I use teflon on the spool and im not sure if its part of the reason my 50 stays corrosion free cause i do take it completely apart after each use and rinse clean and oil but i mainly use it so my fins braid doesnt slip. Have had no problems whatsoever using this. I use corrosion x as well.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can use teflon tape or electrical tape to close off the holes in the spool.


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

tighten the drag and lightly rinse the reel and leave level so the water drains. I dont have the time to take a reel apart after each trip . maybe every 4 months they do. no issue.. corrosion x on the inside may take away the grease. careful where applying

I use the plumbers tape or the stickee from power pro line no issues after many years of service. and a few dunks too..lol


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I have been fishing with the 50mg's almost exclusively for the last 4-5 years. I don't use tape but it is very important to put a thin layer of the GREEN corossion X inside the frame. My reels get used more than average (usally wading), and are all in near mint condition. This was a very popular topic a couple years ago, Mike Cubbage (mikeinfriendswood) showed me that tip.


----------



## Rad A Tat (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for your help, I really appreciate your reply to this issue. These are great reels and I want to make them last!!


----------

